# Nuvaring out for 6 hours



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

We took the ring out to dtd and forgot to put it back in until the morning.







It was about 6 hours. That was day 13 since the start of my last AF. What are the chances I could get pg?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I thought nuvaring stayed in all the time?

As far as chances, I'm not sure. It's possible, but the only thing to do is wait another couple of weeks. I'm doing the same thing now- my IUD slipped and had to be removed (2nd one in 4 mos). We dtd on day 9 after the start of my period, so not likely I'm pg,but entirely possible. I'm patiently waiting. Well,not completely patiently, i've done a couple of pg tests, but neg. I should know for sure my early next week, when my period should have started (I go anywhere from 21-28 days btw periods.)


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

We take it out to dtd because it pinches me (hard to explain). AF should start next week for me too.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I've never tried nuvaring, so I was just curious. Is taking it out to dtd recommended? Again, just curious- you can ignore if you want. (I'm looking for another b/c method since the IUD has failed me and I'm not thrilled about starting the bcp again, though I have gotten samples to start as soon as I get af.)


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I've read on here that if it is uncomfortable that you can take it out as long as its not over three hours. The papers that come with the nuvaring say that if it falls out ( they say it rarely happens, never happened to me) than rinse with cool water and replace. It says you should still be protected from pregnancy. It says if it has been out for more than 3 hours you may not be adequately protected from pregnacy. And to use an additional form of birth control for 7 days.

With me it pinches my cervix or something nearby and I'm sore for days. So we remove it right before and replace it right after (except this last time).


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

With BCPs the packages always said that the week to really worry about missing a pill is the 3rd week (where your period is the 4th week). The other 2 weeks you can just take a pill as soon as you remember, but in the 3rd week you need to use condoms too.

I think there's a possibility that you could ovulate this cycle, and to be on the safe side you should use condoms.


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

There's absolutely a chance you could be/get pregnant.

You can take it out up to 3 hours without having to worry, but anymore, and the chances go up..

As for comparing NuvaRing to bcp's, it's pointless, they're different things, and it's silly to say 'this is how it is with bcp's, so I guess it's the same for everything else', kwim?

If it were me, (and I have btdt, with this), I'd worry, but more likely than not, everything's fine.

I also have to remove mine (only during specific positions though), and it has slipped out on me once (and I did not know for at least a couple of days!).. It's okay, and safe, just something you do need to remember about.


----------

